# ANTLERZ yes or no???



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

ok so there is a small pet store near me where i get Akayas orijen and treats. They sell a dog chew called Antlerz. So what they are is antlers than deer have sheded. antlers fall off every year so they collect them. No animal is harmed in the making of this product. There pure white even if a dog chews it on a clean white carpet no color or marks are left. They say its the only chew that is safe to leave in the kennel with them and you dont have to watch. even ok for puppy teeth. Have any of u herd of these and how do you feel about them here is some info
Antlerz


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Lookie here:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1796-antlers-treats.html


----------



## Malamute3511 (Sep 10, 2010)

i was wondering about this exact type hense the z and not an s. hopefully some one tunes it they say there


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

OH. You mean antlerZ with a z. 
Antlers are antlerZ are antlers. 

If it is just a raw, unprocessed as-is antler, it's fine.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

If it's white, it's been processed or bleached - raw antlers are not uniform in color and are ivory to brown in color.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Malamute3511 said:


> i was wondering about this exact type hense the z and not an s. hopefully some one tunes it they say there


They're just branding them with the Z. They are simply deer antlers that have been shed and they have cut into smaller pieces. Same as we discussed on the other thread



moon said:


> If it's white, it's been processed or bleached - raw antlers are not uniform in color and are ivory to brown in color.


They appear to be unprocessed looking at them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i seem to remember getting them on ebay and my dogs would not touch them.

we get our bully sticks from bestbullysticks.com so i called them because they sell them, too....and i was told that antlerz with a z is not the same as antlers...

so i bought natural antlers and they are filled with minerals and good stuff and kind of melt as dogs saliva them up.....but don't splinter, which turned out to be true.

the antlerz one is still lying on the living room floor and has never been touched. 

so there has to be a difference...plus, the natural antlers we bought had a different feel and smell to them.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

From what I've heard, a certain percentage of dogs will not touch antlers, because they have very little taste.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You first have to take them and grind them against cement and this will bring out the smell or marrowy smell that the dogs are looking for. I do this with mine every so often after the dogs lose interest and then they start back chewing on them again.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> You first have to take them and grind them against cement and this will bring out the smell or marrowy smell that the dogs are looking for. I do this with mine every so often after the dogs lose interest and then they start back chewing on them again.


Thank you, thats something I didn't know. My antlerz are just something I stub my toes on every now and then - the dog won't touch them. I'll try what you say.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> You first have to take them and grind them against cement and this will bring out the smell or marrowy smell that the dogs are looking for. I do this with mine every so often after the dogs lose interest and then they start back chewing on them again.


I also have these and did not know this! Thanks for that information!:smile: My dogs as I am reading here have had them sitting for months! I am actually when I get off here going to go rub then on the back yard patio! :smile:Thanks again! good tip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, I'd love to give my dogs something safe to chew on while I'm at work and they are in their crates. I went to the website:

How do you order the dang things?

There's no check out area.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't order those if I were you...they are way overpriced for what they are. Save you $$$ and order them off ebay. Thats what we did! You'll spend a fraction of the price and get something even better and more natural. The only down side is that they can be huge which need to be cut down.

fresh deer antlers items - Get great deals on Sporting Goods, Jewelry Watches items on eBay.com!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Keep in mind when buying off of Ebay that you don't want to get the white antlers (meaning they're years old)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1796-antlers-treats.html is a thread I started back when I was looking to purchase some. 

Look into Elk antlers as well. They're larger than deer antlers and should last a long time!
elk antlers items - Get great deals on Sporting Goods, Home Garden items on eBay.com!

We haven't even gone through 1/2 of the rack I bought off of Ebay


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy crap, you really can get anything off of Ebay! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I found out by accident that one of my dogs loves antlers. One night my husband got home late and left the gate open. Darla got out and brought home a rotting deer carcass. She also went into the neighbors yard and brought home several antlers that they had tagged and sitting outside.I caught her gnawing on them the next morning.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sigh, I have been dying to try these. I refuse to pay the price the pet store wants here for the ones I think are bleached (they are pure white). They want $19.99 for a 5 inch chew...if anyone has any they would like to sell me I will pay for shipping LOL


----------

